# هل تعلم نهاية المضطهدين للكنيسة



## فراشة مسيحية (12 نوفمبر 2007)

​
ونحن فى بداية عاما جديدا للشهداء , 
تطالعنا اسماء عظيمة لمن كللت هاماتهم بالتيجان 
ونتذكر ايضا اسماء جبابرة متوحشين سالت على ايديهم نفوس طاهرة حبا فى حبيبها 
المسيح ... 

ماذا كانت نهاية هؤلاء الجبابرة ؟ 

1- نيرون 
الذى صلب بطرس وقطع رأس بولس , وذاق المؤمنون على يديه ابشع العذاب. 
انتحر فى الثانية والثلاثين من عمره ولم يجدوا له جثة ولاقبرا .. 

2- دومتيان 
قتل فى قصره على يد اعدائه , ومحا مجلس الشيوح اسمه من سجل 
الاباطرة , رغم انه اعاد بناء الكابيتول .. وبنى صروحا ضخمة ... 

3- ديسيوس 
كان كل عمله كأمبراطور ان ينتقم من المؤمنين ويذبحهم .. 
سقط ومعه 
ابنه فى اسر اعدائه المتبربرين , وذبحا ونهشتهما الوحوش . 

4- فالريان 
اسره الفرس , وصار عبدا , 
وكلما اراد ملك الفرس ان يركب جواده كان يصعد 
على ظهر هذا الطاغية , ثم امر بسلخ جلده حيا .... 

5- اورليان 
اصدر مراسيم بابادة المسيحيين , 
وقبل ان تصل الى انحاء الامبراطورية ذبحه 
اصدقاؤه المقربون . 

6- ديوكلتيانوس 
ترك الحكم مجنونا , وحطمت تماثيله 
وازيلت صوره وكان يستجدى ليأكل 
وفى ثورة الجنون ضرب رأسه بالحائط ومات . 

7- مكسميانوس 
شريك ديوكلتيانوس فى الامبراطورية وحاكم القسم الغربى منها , 
شنق نفسه ومات منتحرا .... 

8- جالريوس 
زوج ابنة ديوكلتيانوس ومساعده فى الشرق .. 
ضرب بالقروح واصبحت 
رائحته نتنه .. وصار الدود يأكل فى جسده حتى مات .... 

9- مكسيمنيوس دازا 
اذاق المسيحين فى مصر وسوريا افظع العذاب , 
ابيد جيشه 
وصار وحيدا , فخلع ثيابه واختلط بالناس حتى عاد لبلاده , 
ثم شرب سما لم يقتله, 
ولكن اصابه بمرض كالطاعون فكان يلتهم التراب ... 
وفى نوبة من المرض ضرب 
الحائط برأسه فجحظت عيناه وتضرع الى المسيح ان يرحمه 
ثم لفظ انفاسه الاخيرة 
ومات . 

10- يوليانوس الجاحد 
نشأ مسيحيا .. ولما صار امبراطورا جحد المسيح وعاد للوثنية 
اراد ان يثبت كذب المسيح فحاول اعادة بناء هيكل اورشليم وفشل بالطبع .. 
وفى حربه مع الفرس قتل برمح لايعرف مصدره ... 

وكانت هذه هى نهاية المضطهدين لكنيسة المسيح​​​​


----------



## فادية (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تعلم نهاية المضطهدين للكنيسة*

موضوع جميل جدا عزيزتي فراشه 
يستحق يكون الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع



​ 
التمييز​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع:- هل تعلم نهاية المضطهدين للكنيسة*

فاجأتينى يا فادية بجد

ميرسى حبيبتى جدآ جدآ 

ربنا يباركك و يعوضك​


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع:- هل تعلم نهاية المضطهدين للكنيسة*

الله يسامحهم و يرحمهم


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع:- هل تعلم نهاية المضطهدين للكنيسة*



عاشقة دجلة قال:


> الله يسامحهم و يرحمهم



آمين 

شكرآ عاشقة دجلة على التعليق

الرب يباركك​


----------



## مرمر مرمورة (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع:- هل تعلم نهاية المضطهدين للكنيسة*

موضوع جميل جدا يا فرشتنا انا فعلا اختة فى اجتمع الخدام
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع:- هل تعلم نهاية المضطهدين للكنيسة*

ميرسى يا مرمورتنا الجميلة على الرد 

ربنا يباركك حبيبتى


----------



## K A T Y (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع:- هل تعلم نهاية المضطهدين للكنيسة*

_*جميل قوي بجد يا فراشة *_​ 
_*ومبروك يا حبيبي علي التميز الاسبوع ده*_​ 
_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع:- هل تعلم نهاية المضطهدين للكنيسة*

*كان ممكن نضيف عليهم دقلديانوس واريوس ومحمد والسادات وغيرهم من السفاحين والقتله.....شكرا للموضوع الجامد ده يافراشه وكملى جميلك وكمليهم علشان يبقوا عبره لبقيه اخوتهم .​*


----------



## jojo2020 (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع:- هل تعلم نهاية المضطهدين للكنيسة*

بجد يا فراشة الموضوع بتاعك فيه معلومات مش كنت اعرفها قبل كده.ربنا يباركك وبجد موضوعك يستحق التميز!!!!!!!!!


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع:- هل تعلم نهاية المضطهدين للكنيسة*



K A T Y قال:


> _*جميل قوي بجد يا فراشة *_​
> 
> _*ومبروك يا حبيبي علي التميز الاسبوع ده*_​
> 
> _*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


 
ميرسى يا كاتى حبيبتى على ردك الجميل دا

ربنا يبارك حياتك :new5:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع:- هل تعلم نهاية المضطهدين للكنيسة*



avamina قال:


> *كان ممكن نضيف عليهم دقلديانوس واريوس ومحمد والسادات وغيرهم من السفاحين والقتله.....شكرا للموضوع الجامد ده يافراشه وكملى جميلك وكمليهم علشان يبقوا عبره لبقيه اخوتهم .​*


 
طيب اكتب اللى تعرفهم و انا هاضيفهم

و ميرسى لمرورك الجميل

ربنا يباركك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع:- هل تعلم نهاية المضطهدين للكنيسة*



jojo2020 قال:


> بجد يا فراشة الموضوع بتاعك فيه معلومات مش كنت اعرفها قبل كده.ربنا يباركك وبجد موضوعك يستحق التميز!!!!!!!!!


 
ميرسى حبيبتى على الرد العسل دا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع:- هل تعلم نهاية المضطهدين للكنيسة*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> طيب اكتب اللى تعرفهم و انا هاضيفهم
> 
> و ميرسى لمرورك الجميل
> 
> ربنا يباركك



على فكره الموضوع ملفت وحلو فعلا بس من راى تكمليه انتى بقيه البركه ...حتى لو مش حاضر معلومات عن الاشخاص دول اعملى جزء تانى بعد الاطلاع على سيرهم (مش عاوز ابنى على تعبك) للموضوع او ضميهم مع اخوانهم فى الهلاك والنار والكبريت .
وهحاول باذن ربنا ارسال ليكى بعض المعلومات عن اشخاص اضطهدوا المسيحين :t16:.
وشكرا للمره ال3 لانه موضوع جميل بجد .


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع:- هل تعلم نهاية المضطهدين للكنيسة*

يا مينا هدفنا واحد مش مهم مين اللى يجمع المعلومات

و بعدين انت او انا مش مشكلة واحد صدقنى


----------



## برناديت (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع:- هل تعلم نهاية المضطهدين للكنيسة*

موضوعك جميل اوى يااخت فراشة بجد متميز 
ربنا يباركك ويحفظك وتقدمى دايما مواضيع متميزة

:t23:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع:- هل تعلم نهاية المضطهدين للكنيسة*

شكرآ حبيبتى برنادت

ربنا يباركك و يعوضك


----------



## mode911 (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تعلم نهاية المضطهدين للكنيسة*

شكرا يا احلى فراشة على الموضوع .... ونصلى للرب أن يغفر لكل من يسىء أو اساء لأسم المسيح و أن تكون نهايته مع المسيح  و ليس كما صار لمثل هؤلاء​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تعلم نهاية المضطهدين للكنيسة*

شكرآ يا مودى على التعليق الجميل 

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## Dina Ramzy (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تعلم نهاية المضطهدين للكنيسة*

كان غايب عني فين الموضوع الجميل ده ؟

ربنا يباركك يا فراشة ومبروك التميز ولو إنه جه متأخر شوية


----------



## Dina Ramzy (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تعلم نهاية المضطهدين للكنيسة*

كان غايب عني فين الموضوع الجميل ده ؟

ربنا يباركك يا فراشة ومبروك التميز ولو إنه جه متأخر شوية


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تعلم نهاية المضطهدين للكنيسة*



Dina Ramzy قال:


> كان غايب عني فين الموضوع الجميل ده ؟
> 
> ربنا يباركك يا فراشة ومبروك التميز ولو إنه جه متأخر شوية



ميرسى يا دينا حبيبتى 

الله يبارك فيكى ولا متأخر ولا حاجة دا كدا 100 100 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





شكرآ حبيبتى الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Kathrina1 (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع:- هل تعلم نهاية المضطهدين للكنيسة*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> آمين
> 
> شكرآ عاشقة دجلة على التعليق
> 
> الرب يباركك​



الموضوع اعجبني وأعجب الكثيرين لان فيه تعزية :flowers:

وخصوصا وسط الاضطهاد والهجوم الذي يتعرض له المسيحيين على الدوام والمتزايد في السنوات الاخيرة في مصر

لكن لي تعليق بسيط على عبارة "ربنا يسامحهم"

من رأيي انها عبارة مناسبة لما يتعلق بالامور الشخصية والتعديات التي تمارس في حق الانسان بشكل شخصي وليس الاعتداءات التي تهدف الى اسكات كلمة الله واطفاء نور المسيحية

لاننا نرى الرسول بولس في الرسالة الثانية لتيموثاوس  الاصحاح الرابع عدد 16 يقول : "عندما دافعت عن نفسي في محاكمتي أول مرة ، لم يقف أحد بجانبي، بل تركني الجميع، لا حاسبهم الله على ذلك" ترجمة كتاب الحياة

لكنه يقول في نفس الاصحاح عدد14-15 : " إن اسكندر النحاس قد أساء إلي اساءات كثيرة ، سيجازيه الرب حسب أعماله ، فاحترس منه أنت أيضا لأنه قاوم كلامنا مقاومة شديدة"

نلاحظ الفرق واضح بين العبارة التي قيلت لمن يجرحنا بشكل شخصي و بين تلك التي قيلت لمن يضطهد كلمة الله


فإذن .. ليجازي الرب كل من يضطهد كلمته حسب اعماله

ولي اضافة اخرى...


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الموضوع المتميز لهذا الاسبوع:- هل تعلم نهاية المضطهدين للكنيسة*



Kathrina1 قال:


> الموضوع اعجبني وأعجب الكثيرين لان فيه تعزية :flowers:
> 
> وخصوصا وسط الاضطهاد والهجوم الذي يتعرض له المسيحيين على الدوام والمتزايد في السنوات الاخيرة في مصر
> 
> ...


 
جميل جدآ جدآ تعليقك على الموضوع

و فعلآ كلامك صحيح 100% 

سيدنا البابا شنودة فى مرة قال أنا أسامح كل من أساء لى و لكن لن أسامح من أساء فى العقيدة المسيحية او فى الرب يسوع .

شكرآ حبيبتى و ننتظر الاضافات المميزة 

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## Kathrina1 (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تعلم نهاية المضطهدين للكنيسة*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ​
> 6- ديوكلتيانوس
> ترك الحكم مجنونا , وحطمت تماثيله
> وازيلت صوره وكان يستجدى ليأكل
> وفى ثورة الجنون ضرب رأسه بالحائط ومات . ​[/COLOR]​​​



ظل هذا الامراطور يذبح في المؤمنين ويسفك من الدماء البريئة ما ارتوت منه الشوارع والميادين ، ولكن كلمة الله تبارك اسمه الذي وعد كنيسته وقال: " إن أبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها" أراد أن ينهي طغيان هذا الملك بنهاية  موجعة وهي انه بعد أستشهاد القديس مار جرجس على يد هذا الملك الطاغية ، ديو كلتيانوس .. أو دقليديانوس  جالسا على كرسي يجري رمانتان على الأطراف ، وعند قيامته من على الكرسي ليواصل تعذيب المسيحيين ظهر أمامه الملاك ميخائيل ومعه القديس مار جرجس فانقلب في الحال بالكرسي مما جعل احدى الرمانتين تدخل في عينيه فتفقؤهما ويصير كفيفا ، وما لبث أن فترة حتى طردته الملكة زوجته بعد فقدانه البصر. ويقال بعدها أنهم أرسلوه إلى جزيرة مليئة بالغابات يقطنها بعض المسيحيين الذين التجأوا إليها هاربين من ظلمه واضطهاده القاسي ، فلما رأوه بهذه الحالة السيئة أشفقوا عليه واعتنوا به ولكن في النهاية جن عقله ولم يعد أحد يسأل عنه حتى مات بهذه النهاية الموجعة

نقلا عن كتاب للشهيد اباسخيرون


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تعلم نهاية المضطهدين للكنيسة*

شكرآ اختى المباركة كاترينا على التوضيح بل التعديل 

الرب يبارك حياتك و يعوضك


----------



## sunny man (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تعلم نهاية المضطهدين للكنيسة*

موضوع متميز جدا و فكرة جديدة
و فى انتظار مزيد من الابداعات


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تعلم نهاية المضطهدين للكنيسة*

ميرسى يا ماااان

نورت الموضوع​


----------



## +مادونا+ (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تعلم نهاية المضطهدين للكنيسة*

موضوع جميل اوى ديمااااااااا مواضيعك متميزه مشكوره ياقمر


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تعلم نهاية المضطهدين للكنيسة*

ميرسى يا مادونا حبيبتى

و مبروك على العضوية المباركة يا قمر


----------



## amjad-ri (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: هل تعلم نهاية المضطهدين للكنيسة*

الله يسامحهم و يرحمهم

الرب  يلاركك

سلام المسيح​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أغسطس 2008)

و يباركك امجد

ميرسي على الرد​


----------



## sapry (23 أبريل 2009)

*اشكرك اختى فراشه*
*موضوع جميل ويستحق التميز*
*يارب*
*يا اله السلام نشكرك لانك ستسحق الشيطان تحت ارجلنا سريعا*​


----------



## happy angel (24 أبريل 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (24 أبريل 2009)

موضوع راااااااائع يا فراشه ​ 
ميرررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## amad_almalk (24 أبريل 2009)

موضوع رائع


ميرررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ومحبتك​


----------



## bahaa_06 (25 أبريل 2009)

​*--------------------*
*موضوع مميز وجميل*
*---------------------*
*(`'·.¸ (`'·.¸*¤* ¸.·'´) ¸.·'´)
=--♥ الله يبارك اعمالك♥--=
(¸.·'´ (¸.·'´*¤* `'·.¸) `'·.¸)*
*---------------------------- 
(`'·.¸ (`'·.¸*¤* ¸.·'´) ¸.·'´)
=--♥ ويملأ قلبك بحبه الغامر♥--=
(¸.·'´ (¸.·'´*¤* `'·.¸) `'·.¸)
*​*
*


----------



## mero_engel (27 أبريل 2009)

*رائع موضوعك يا فراشه*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (27 أبريل 2009)

*رائع موضوعك يا فراشه
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## kalimooo (27 أبريل 2009)

جميل جداااا يا فراشة

شكراااااا على الموضوع  الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

